
Light pollution is threatening our ability to see the cosmos - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/17/opinion/sunday/light-pollution.html
======
pseudolus
There are a number of parks - especially in the US - that have been designated
as International Dark Sky Parks that are ideal for viewing the unblemished
night sky (at least when it's not cloudy) [0].

[0] [https://www.darksky.org/our-
work/conservation/idsp/parks/](https://www.darksky.org/our-
work/conservation/idsp/parks/)

